

Ask HN: what new market opportunities do you see for the iPad? - ashot

Excluding those that already exist and will be dominated by existing institutional players (3d gaming) by porting.&#60;p&#62;One big one I see is repackaging content and adding interactivity.  Its a new form factor, will and can be used in certain situations where a laptop is not appropriate, and an iPhone is a bit small and annoying.  No flash means existing niche websites with rich content will not work.&#60;p&#62;Some examples:&#60;p&#62;in the kitchen - a cooking database / assistant with interactive cooking videos&#60;p&#62;yoga/pilates/excercise video instructors
======
jacquesm
Vertical stuff mostly, insurance guys, realtors.

Basically anybody filling out forms on the hoof.

------
Gatsky
It opens up a new market for the JooJoo tablet as a web-enabled sushi platter.

